# Amber Frog Pond Chill & Fever Cure Bottle



## carlsbat (Mar 22, 2016)

Bought this nice Amber Frog Pond Chill & Fever Cure Bottle off of eBay a few weeks ago, the only issues it has is an open bubble on the back and two tiny chips on the front side bottom. Seen a cobalt one of these a couple of months ago on eBay, went for over $900.00.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice bottle in spite of that minor damage. Welcome to the forums. Y'all come back, hear?         Jim


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 27, 2016)

I think that may be my all-time favourite patent medicine name, I have a vague recollection of hearing about that bottle a while ago but don't remember having seen one of the bottles.  Where is it from?


----------



## carlsbat (Mar 28, 2016)

It comes from Augusta, Georgia.


----------

